# Ecuador Trip



## summer.roxanne (May 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell what species this is?  I was in Central Ecuador when I was looking under rocks and found about 3 of them under different rocks.
Thanks for any and all the help you can give me


----------



## super-pede (May 31, 2011)

X. immanis


----------



## harmroelf (May 31, 2011)

super-pede said:


> X. immanis



NO! this is not even a tarantula...


----------



## John Apple (May 31, 2011)

linothele sp.


----------



## super-pede (May 31, 2011)

I was just guessing. I am not god when it comes to Id tarantulas. I am good with centipedes though.


----------



## summer.roxanne (May 31, 2011)

Thanks so much for everyone's input on this.    The abdomen was a little larger then a US quarter and it had faint spots on the abdomen.  I am really curious to know exactly what it is .  So please if anyone else has an idea please let me know.


----------



## Hatr3d (May 31, 2011)

I say _Linothele sp._ as well._ Dipluridae_. It's not possible to guess the species.


----------



## patotxiki (Jun 8, 2011)

Maybe Linothele cavicola :?

http://www.jstor.org/pss/3705713


----------

